# What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of jugs!



## CHICKENHEAD (Apr 28, 2008)

I am using pop jugs, amd water jugs but I can not come up with enough to store all the milk I am getting in. I am freezing most of it. Where does everyone get their jugs or how do you store your extra milk?


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

I use Mason jars and the 2 litter jugs you get milk in from the store. I have a friend that buys milk that way so they save me the jugs. But I really like my Mason jars.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

I use mason jars of all sizes (you can buy pint and quart in the stores but anything bigger you usually have to buy online).

I like them because they are easy to clean and don't make the milk taste off, something that can happen with plastic because it is porous. As for the extra, I make it into kefir and yogurt and cheese, and if I still have too much I give it to friends.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

I make cheese with the extra.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

When I get close to running out, I go to the local espresso stand and ask if they will save the milk jugs for me for the day and I will pick them up after work. They are usually more than willing to do it for me ---- course a little goat milk fudge in return helps me out alot!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

most of my milk gets used from bottle kids, but i have a large stainless steel pot that i use, and i use milk jugs/juice bottles for transport/ long term storage


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

I use glass gallon size jars. I am goat-sitting a doe who milks 1/2 per day. works really well.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

We use half gallon mason jars, it keeps milk the longest. We avoid using plastic since the milk doesn't last as long in it, and they are much harder to clean since they are porous.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

We bought half-gallon glass containers at Wal-Mart. They weren't very expensive (like $3 or $4 each), and they work really well for us. (We don't like putting milk in plastic, either). We also share our milk with my parents and another neighbor; and, like everyone else here, we make fudge and cheese and soap out of any excess (although we don't usually have a lot of excess after my family gets ahold of it). :wink: 
-Tina


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

i'd go through a lot of glass containers  two a day !!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

haha we do too, you have no idea how many jars we have


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

lol do they make 2 gallon jars? that'd be more efficient for me


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

We store our milk for the kids in ice cream containers...we eat a lot of ice cream-so we usually have a lot of containers. We also cleaned out the gallon sized teat dip containers that we get and filled them up with milk to-but be sure to clean them well before using them. Also we clean out the bleach jugs and use them as well. We have also had luck in finding plastic buckets from our local grocery store-they get like those 5 gallon buckets of stuff for their bakeries and then when they are done with them they sell them for a couple bucks or give them to ya free.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*



SDK said:


> lol do they make 2 gallon jars? that'd be more efficient for me


Ditto :ROFL:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

Also check your restauraunts-we have a local one that has those gallon sized plastic or glass may jars and pickle jars sometimes. We used to get the half gallon jars of dill pickles-those work well to.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

I use plastic 2 qt juice bottles to freeze in as well as 1 quart Ziploc bags, they're stackable in the freezer so they are very space efficient.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

oh yeah that's a good idea to-we to use the orange juice jugs-works well to for colostrom.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

I use 1/2 gal canning jars and glass milk bottles


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

I used snapple glasses that are cleaned out really good.


----------



## deJardine (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

We use milk jugs - for our crafting / personal use milk and store milk for sale in glass jars.

:cake:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

I store my milk in quart & gallon glass ball jars.


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

I know you used to be able to pick up the gallon sized glass jars from Sonic ... its what they buy their cherries in. Or at least they used to. I will have to make a few calls. When I was a kid we used to go down to the Sonic and pick up their glass to use to store honey in from our bees.


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*

I strain into either quart or gallon freezer bags (if I'm freezing, and then I also put the bag into a container so that it doesn't mold itself to the freezer shelf...made that mistake once with tomato sauce and I couldn't get it unstuck!) or quart ball jars with lids. I have several dozen of those.

If I need to give milk to my parents, I'll funnel it from the jars into the gallon milk bottles with a pour spout.

Once I notice about 5-6 jars accumulating I make a batch of cheese or yogurt, and then also soap or fudge.


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: What do you all store your milk in? Im running out of ju*



fruittartcaprines said:


> I strain into either quart or gallon freezer bags (if I'm freezing, and then I also put the bag into a container so that it doesn't mold itself to the freezer shelf...made that mistake once with tomato sauce and I couldn't get it unstuck!)


Oh my gosh I never thought of that *hitting hand with forehead* You could put them in square tupperware then stack it. What a great idea.


----------

